# fastest kernel?



## bzw

Which kernel is the fastest on the stratosphere?


----------



## djphrost

personal preference mostly, RHCP supports OC, boot ani's, etc and KC supports other features without OC. I have personally went back and forth through the tweaked roms, but had the most luck with RHCP. again, just depends on what you're using it for. I'm sure others will chime in too.


----------



## bzw

thanks. i like the boot anims but preference would be whichever one makes the phone run the fastest. I think it seems to lag more with RHCP's (which I have now) than with Tweakstock that I put in 1st.


----------



## djphrost

bzw said:


> thanks. i like the boot anims but preference would be whichever one makes the phone run the fastest. I think it seems to lag more with RHCP's (which I have now) than with Tweakstock that I put in 1st.


gotta also consider that this phone has a lag curse. I have even went as far as to not install little things here and there like beautiful widgets and other minor apps that run in background. try to freeze unecessary apps when restarting. again not the best with this phone, learning more and more as I go. I am using RHCP right not though


----------



## astroboogie99

im running tweaked stock 2.2 and this strat makes the road runner look slow. How bout this, 18 playstore downloads at one time on one bar wifi and no lag or slowdown. i was amazed. only able to do 3 downloads on 3 bars wifi before it would lag before root. i have all my apps i originally had before and went from the cpu using up to 318mb out of 379mb to a cool 248mb out of the 378mb now after rooting. plus i dont have the useless ff1 update popping up anymore even after i shutdown or reboot. to do that u have to accept the update and let it try to run it. once it stops it self boot up into cwm and reinstall stock os and wipe then remount ei2 and tweakedstock and wipe data and dalvik cache and enjoy!!


----------



## acejavelin

This phone is slow... period. It has only 512MB RAM (of that around 1/2 is usable) and single-core 1Ghz processor, it is never going to be a speed demon. The best you can do is Tweaked 2.2 with either the TweakStock kernel or one of Bag's kernels, I always preferred Bag's kernels since they were super easy to overclock and adjust the CPU Governor and I/O Scheduler, but even that requires constant fiddling since Samsung has some crap-ass code that constantly resets the CPU Gov back when you plug it into the charger then remove it. I would also recommend using ES Task Manager and it's widget to keep the memory as free as possible (I know some people will argue with me on this one, but it always worked for me).

The best thing you can really hope for is to just endure it until you are up for renewal, and get something decent... I always recommend getting more phone (RAM/Speed/Storage/etc) than you think you will ever need, it will pay off in the long run even though it might require a little more upfront cash.


----------



## robindean

When I download the RHCP kernel (binary file), all I end up with is a file that unzips infinitely and provides no instructions as to where it should be flashed to.

I tried booting into recovery and installing from said zip file but that was a no go.

Can someone give me a direct link to the kernel file with point-by-point instructions on how to get it onto my phone properly? I've been going at this for a few days now.


----------



## acejavelin

I would download the file again from http://www.jbhale.com/2012/03/03/dev-project-verizon-samsung-stratosphere-custom-kernel/ (Binary Download ZIP file) and then verify the MD5 sum matches what is shown on the D/L page. If it matches EXACTLY, copy it to the the root of your SD card, reboot into CWM Recovery, install ZIP from SD card, wipe Cache and Dalvik, and reboot. That is it, there isn't anything more to it.


----------



## robindean

Thanks for the reply.

I think my brain is missing some bolts in regards to MD5. I see that there is an MD5 key when I try to download but I have no idea how to use it. I have no idea what I'm supposed to do with it.

Also, this marks the third time I've downloaded it (this time directly to my phone's SD card) and I still get the following error:

Finding update package ...
Opening update package ...
E:Can't open /sdcard/0203_strat.zip
(bad)
Installation aborted

What should I do?


----------



## bzw

is your pc trying to unzip the file? the file should go unzipped onto the SD.


----------



## robindean

I'm downloading directly to the SD card on my phone VIA my phone's browser. Even with my computer, which was not expanding it, I end up with a bad file.


----------



## robindean

Never mind. I finally managed to get it from a different online link - BUT - failed to realize that it's EI2.

Anyone know if there's an overclockable, undervoltable version of the ff1 kernel?


----------



## Crystawth

there is not. None that have been posted here anyways.


----------



## daventodd

If you're on FF1stock deodexed, you can try the V6 Supercharger script. I just tried it on my phone and it's doing wonders. The script will run everything for you and auto-detects certain settings so it's much easier to use than the previous versions that I've used.


----------



## Crystawth

I'll have to take a look at it when I'm not feeling so lazy!


----------



## andynazay153

Can someone give me a direct link to RHCP? thanks


----------

